# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Hair Loss In The UK

## tbtadmin

On this weeks Spencer Kobrens The Bald Truth UK, Spencer and Spex discuss the current state of the UK hair restoration industry and field listener calls from throughout Europe and beyond. The general consensus of UK hair loss consumers seems to be that Europe, as a whole, falls short when it comes to accurate [...]Spencer Kobren  Hair Loss In the UK is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth



More...

----------


## hairy

Wow Spex sounds and looks great!!  Was not that impressed with either him or Jotronic when they were on before, but this performance was super.

Thanks to all of you for the great advice for us sufferers.

----------


## Spex

Interesting first post there.. - Thanks however for the feedback. 

I'm looking forward to upcoming shows and the great content/guests involved.  :Cool: 

Maybe you can call in Hairy and discuss your own hair loss story?

----------


## PayDay

Loved the new show Spencer and Spex!

----------


## hairy

Ha forgot its my first post!  Was a member with very few posts some years ago, but forum changed and took me a while to get a new username approved and login again.  Am "Tembo" on Hairsite.

Thanks for the invite!  Might call soon, although not keen to hear myself on radio.






> Interesting first post there.. - Thanks however for the feedback. 
> 
> I'm looking forward to upcoming shows and the great content/guests involved. 
> 
> Maybe you can call in Hairy and discuss your own hair loss story?

----------


## chrisdav

I was very impressed also, and I look forward to the next show.

----------


## doke

Hi spex and spencer if around i have just heard the new show with uk involved and it is great to have some hairloss talk in uk i am in my 50s now and have not been down the transplant road mainly because of costs involved but i have suffered since i was 21 yrs old and it still affects me and feel ruined my life,i note spencer and you spex have been on finasteride for many years and so have i with minox on and off i have been suckered into many hair loss scam treatments and i have heard of a new product that complements finasteride and wonder could you comment on it.
Its a company called legacy healthcare and the product is a topical that says it thickens the hair where finas on its own has not its called cg210.

----------


## doke

[QUOTE=doke;97841]Hi spex and spencer if around i have just heard the new show with uk involved and it is great to have some hairloss talk in uk i am in my 50s now and have not been down the transplant road mainly because of costs involved but i have suffered since i was 21 yrs old and it still affects me and feel ruined my life,i note spencer and you spex have been on finasteride for many years and so have i with minox on and off i have been suckered into many hair loss scam treatments and i have heard of a new product that complements finasteride and wonder could you comment on it.
Its a company called legacy healthcare and the product is a topical that says it thickens the hair where finas on its own has not its called cg210, i will try to link it http://www.cg210men.com

ps there is a womans cg210 as well.

----------


## Spex

Hi Doke,  

Thanks for the comment. 

In all honesty i have never heard or come across this product you mention. My advice is be careful and dont rush in.  :Wink: 

Feel free to call in to the show  - Next LIVE show is on the 13th Jan @ 8pm

Best 
Spex

----------


## doke

many thanks spex i will try and call in on the 13th do you use minox with your propecia im lucky that my gp lets me have proscar.

----------


## Spex

Doke, 

No problem. Be great if you can call into the show to discuss your hair loss journey with us.

I take 1mg finpecia daily and apply minoxidil 5% foam 1 x at night.

Best 
Spex

----------


## didi

Spex

You had 10 hair transplants?
How many grafts did you get transplanted all up and if you didnt do nothing what nw level would you be now?

----------


## Spex

DIDI, 

Indeed  - i have had multiple surgeries amounting to 10 in total, all relatively small sessions. I have had approx 4500 transplanted.

I would be a NW6 for sure as started losing my hair at 21 and mirrored my maternal grandfather who lost hair in the exact same pattern as me and he ended up a N6 at 28.

Best thing i ever did was get on finasteride when i did as it prevented further loss and allowed me to rebuild the entire front  - all be it the long way round  :Cool:

----------


## didi

4500 grafts is not a big number for nw6 but i guess you are still on propecia and that keeps your hair up...so it was jotronic who had about 9000 grafts, i always mix you up guys

your hair and donor look great imo so have you ever thought of dropping propecia for good and then topping  up with small HT session as lose your hair?
since you work for HT company you would get it either for free or big discount and on top of that you'd be drug free :Smile: , and would be cheapper in long run..

----------


## Spex

> so have you ever thought of dropping propecia for good and then topping up with small HT session as lose your hair?


 NO WAY ! I wouldn't dream of stoping finasteride as it is the secret to my success. I have NO issues taking it whatsoever and only wish i had got on it sooner. 

Hope this helps

Spex

----------


## sp8rky

How much proscar do you take Spex?

----------


## Spex

Hi Sparky,  Good to see you. 

I do not take Proscar - I used to. I used to cut it into 5ths and take 1mg daily. 

However i now take 1mg finpecia and have done for 2/3 years  - saves the hassle of cutting up the Proscar tablet.

Be great if you call into the show on a Sunday live to discuss your hair loss and surgical journey as you have an interesting story to tell   :Cool: 

The next LIVE show is now scheduled for the *20th Jan at 8pm* GMT 

Regards
Spex

----------


## sp8rky

I already told you that I don't want to phone in. You know how I feel about my whole HT experience.
I don't want my story to be heard by all thanks.


Back to my original question, where do you get your Fin now?

----------


## sp8rky

My post reads like I'm annoyed, I didn't mean it to come across like that Spex, I just wanted to convey that, while I appreciate the offer, because of my HT history I would prefer not to call into the show.

I hope you understand.

Thanks

----------


## Spex

I get my Finpecia from Dr Singh at 

www.ukfinasteride.info 

Spex

----------


## sp8rky

Thanks  :Wink: 

10char

----------


## sp8rky

Has this had the same effect as the proscar?

----------


## Spex

Finpecia has had exactly the same effect as Proscar was having. I have had no issues on the change over to finpecia from Proscar after 10 years on Proscar.

I simply changed as hassle free to take finpecia.

Best 
Spex

----------


## sp8rky

Cheers

10char

----------


## Spex

10char ?!?  :Confused:

----------


## sp8rky

> 10char ?!?


 This forum insists that you write at least 10 characters when you write a post, so if your reply isn't long enough it won't let you post it, it's stupid.

So people write 10char to get up to the requirements.

----------


## hairy

Haha@ 10char!

Also, besides my issues with an old username not working and new one taking a while to be accepted, it seems like the forum window does not open in a new tab all by itself.  i.e., the right and left side of my screen are black columns, plus I have two windows in which to scroll (internal one has the forum in it).   Not sure if others have the same problem, but its really annoying.

This would easily be by far the most popular forum on hair loss out there if the owner was keen on it.  Hairsite forum software sucks, HTN does not allow links or information about non-paying surgeons, and HLH is run by a moron with complete lack of social skills and limited intelligence.

----------


## ejj

Hey Hairy 

it took me ages to work out that i had to go to www.baldtruthtalk.com and not www.baldtruth.com and access the forum from there , if indeed this is your problem 

hope this helps 

ejj

----------


## Breaking Bald

Where's the new UK show? And last weeks US one for that matter??  :Confused:

----------


## Jcm800

> Where's the new UK show? And last weeks US one for that matter??


 Good Q. Also, is it available to hear another day offline or something?  I'm never home at the time it's broadcast, not even sure where to find it in the first place, pardon my ignorance!

----------


## Breaking Bald

> Good Q. Also, is it available to hear another day offline or something?  I'm never home at the time it's broadcast, not even sure where to find it in the first place, pardon my ignorance!


 The UK or US one? I think they are just made available here with the above link.

----------


## Spex

BB, 

I hope you are well. The UK live show didnt go out last week - It does intend to go out on the 20th Jan at 8pm

Jcm, 

No worries it's tricky until you know how  - 

Simply go to http://www.thebaldtruth.com and you will see the LIVE UK show there from the 6th Jan at the top. 

To watch the show live you need simply click "watch Live" at 8pm on Sundays. The next UK show is planned as i mentioned at 8pm on the 20th.

http://www.thebaldtruth.com/watch-live/

You can also watch the pre-recored show/segments here :  
http://www.thebaldtruth.com/uk/


Best 
Spex

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks Spex :-)

----------


## PayDay

I think most people access the forum by through baldtruthtalk.com. I think this is the best forum by far already!

There was no live UK show on Sunday. I'm guessing the next live show is tonight.

----------


## Jcm800

I usually access the site thru my mobile, better get on my pc to listen in I think when poss

----------


## hairy

ejj, thanks! That solves the problem.




> Hey Hairy 
> 
> it took me ages to work out that i had to go to www.baldtruthtalk.com and not www.baldtruth.com and access the forum from there , if indeed this is your problem 
> 
> hope this helps 
> 
> ejj

----------


## Spex

No worries. 

Like most things - Easy when you know how.  :Cool: 

If anyone needs help finding the shows or info on the UK show feel free to email or PM me.

Best 
S

----------


## Jcm800

Had a listen last night to some clips,enjoyed it,also spex your looking good dude! (No homo) lol

----------


## Spex

Cheers 

10char

----------


## Breaking Bald

Thanks Spex, good show btw. Looking forward to this weeks.

----------


## Spex

Cheer BB ( I just started season 3 last night ! :Cool: )

Feel free to call into the show this Sunday  -  it starts at 8pm :Smile: 

Regards
Spex

----------


## Spex

Hi Guys, 

Due to technical issues beyond our control and despite a great deal of effort to get us up and running  - tonights show *20th January 2013* has been cancelled.

Apologies ! :Cool: 

Best 
Spex

----------

